# Kann man sich selbst zugriff verweigern



## Xzarus (2. Februar 2003)

Kann man durch Änderung der Zugriffsrechte sich selbst aus einem "Ordner" ausschließen?
Ich habe einen Ordner mit den Rechten 666, und kann diesen auf meinem Server nicht mehr öffnen (ist mir sehr unangenehm   )...

Wie kann ich mir helfen???

Mfg
Xzarus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2003)

Versuch dem Ordner mal 700 oder 755 zu verpassen...., evtl. vorher umbenenen...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (2. Februar 2003)

Wo hast Du denn diesen Ordner? Auf einem WebSpace-Hoster?
Wenn ja, dann kann es Dir passieren das Du nichts mehr dran ändern kannst. Ich musste damals (bei HostEurope) ein unterschriebenes Fax schicken mit dem ich erklärte welchen Ordner sie löschen sollen. Du kommst selbst dann nicht mehr an die Daten. Wenn Du natürlich Besitzer dieses Ordners bist, dann sollte es auch so gehen.


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Februar 2003)

Es ist möglich das du dich selber ausschliesst und den ordner nicht mehr betreten darfst.
Auch wenn du besitzer bist (nur root darf dann immer noch).
du musst dir nur wieder x rechte geben. 
chmod 100 order 
chmod u+x ordner

und du kannst den ordner wieder betreten.
+x (ausführen) das heisst das mann einen Ordner ausführt wenn mann ihn betritt und dieses recht muss für den besitzer (u) gegeben sein


----------

